# Favorite examples of simplicity?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Specifically, a simple moment in an otherwise more complex piece of music. I nominate Beethoven's excellent 3rd piano concerto, towards the end of the first movement (at 15:28):


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Op.12 - 1. Arietta


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Op.62 No.1 in G


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Interesting question. It reminds me a bit of the suddenly calm section in the middle of the _Hammerklavier_ fugue. While it is in three-part counterpoint, it is technically much simpler to play than the preceding section in addition to being of a totally different character.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

From 10:00 to 10:07 

Breaks my heart..


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Bolero


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

K.Stockhausen: Natürliche Dauern 10 (2005) - YouTube


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Maybe another example with the opposite effect is _Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras_ from _Ein deutsches Requiem_. The chorus is completely monophonic (and this chorus must be capable of singing two fugues elsewhere in the piece, a far less “simple” task). Meanwhile, the orchestra plays a march theme to the words (King James translation) “For all flesh is as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away.” Haunting.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Virtually all of Orff's Carmina burana


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

This by Ades is very simple and yet displays such originality imo. The piano part is easiy sight readable but the cello parts range goes up to an E, one octave _above_ the 3 ledger line treble clef E. I don't think there is anything higher in the repertoire that is played straight. The music is based on one simple phrase that is repeated. If you are not into Ades you might be surprised by this as it is tonal and deeply meditative.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Anything once you isolate it.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Bach Prelude in C from WTC1

Also the first movement of the first cello suite.


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Interesting that the excerpt you choose from Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto is precisely my favourite part of the piece. It's "simple" yet it somehow has this magical power over me.


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

feierlich said:


> Interesting that the excerpt you choose from Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto is precisely my favourite part of the piece. It's "simple" yet it somehow has this magical power over me.


It's absolutely incredible how just a few notes can communicate so much emotion. Absolute mastery of the craft


----------

